# What are you looking to buy this Labor day monday ? the sales are coming up



## Barbie2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I want to get  lots of clothes and stock up on shirts and leggings .I would buy makeup but I dont think they will have what I want available to purchase so I have to wait for the restocks.I want to check out nordstroms, neiman marcus and lord and taylor for the sales.


----------



## stackescape (Sep 6, 2016)

gonna be shopping for clothes, will include Fall clothes. Also on my list are shoes and make up


----------



## Barbie2 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah , I ended up getting nail polish which wasnt on my list but they had free shipping for labor day so I bought 4 nail polishes.I got two shirts plaid / flannel shirts I guess they call them flannel now the Rails ones that celebs wear they were expensive but I got 80 dollars off my order because I found a promo code for it it wasnt included in the labor day sale but I did my research and saved some money.

I still need to buy maxi skirts / maxi dresses , leggings , boyfriends jeans and some more casual button up shirts.

Victoria Secret had a sale buy 7 panties get them for 27 dollars or something like that but they only had ugly colors and patterns left and I didnt want to buy something I didnt really want just because it was super cheap.I will wait for their black friday sale and be prepared.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

This time I am looking for sunglasses to gift on labor day. Do you till sunglasses from wholesale sunglasses supplier is worth? My sister usually buy sunglasses from wholesale sunglasses supplier and they are very nice. Planning to get one. Should I?


----------

